# Prayers for my Ellie



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 23818
View attachment 23826
View attachment 23834


This is my baby, Ellie. She is 11 weeks old and came from a rescue in Orlando. I haven't had her for long but it's been long enough for me to realize that I was meant to be her chi-mom. I love my baby...and she is such a momma's girl. 

On Saturday, I noticed she wasn't eating normal and was having a few other symptoms as well that caused alarm for me. Ellie is usually crazy and playful but today she was just so tired and weak. So today she was taken to the vet. Unfortunately, Ellie has tested positive for Parvo. She has been hospitalized and the vet is unsure of how things will turn out. I have hope that my baby will pull through but it's going to be an uphill battle.

All I ask is that you guys keep Ellie in your prayers and thoughts. Keep your fingers and paws crossed. Hopefully my crazy girl will prove just how strong willed she really is. 



Below is the last picture I got of her. It was on the way to the vet. I will keep everyone updated as we get information ourselves. Thank you <3

View attachment 23842



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry  I know a few dogs that have gotten over it. Sending positive thoughts and prayers <3 please keep us updated. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh no  * Many prayers and healing thoughts coming your way for Ellie *


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Awww poor pup. Get better Ellie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh no, thinking of you and Ellie. I really hope she gets better! 
She's so beautiful. She reminds me so much of my little girl who passed away 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh, I am praying with everything I have for Ellie and you. Please do keep us updated! Many hugs to the 2 of you!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor Ellie. You're both in my thoughts. 

I nearly adopted a chi pup from the chi/small breed rescue of central Florida when I got Toby. He was absolutely precious - kind of looked like Ellie. I decided to go with a breeder instead. The rescue was great. I wonder if it was the same one. 

You should probably let the rescue know about the parvo. If there were other puppies with her at the rescue or foster home, they could be at risk if you've only had Ellie for a very short while. I think the incubation period is 12 days or something like that. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Sending massive healing thoughts to little Ellie. X


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

The last pic made me even sadder. Im so sorry for your baby. You both are in my thoughts and pryers. Stay strong so she would too.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Poor little Babba. Praying for you and your baby xxx keep us updated


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

@puplove, the rescue is actually the one who called me to let me know Ellie's sister had tested positive for parvo earlier yesterday morning. The rescue is actually paying for Ellie's hospitalization. As far as I know, only Ellie and her sister have been infected. 

Update on Ellie as of this morning:

I called to check on her. They said she is "resting comfortably" right now that nothing has changed so far. She is still in the same state as she was yesterday. I will call back later this evening to do one more check up for the day. They advised that I don't visit because she is in isolation. 

In the end, no news is good news. They said they will call if she declines so I'm hoping for a day with no phone calls. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AmberGilman said:


> @puplove, the rescue is actually the one who called me to let me know Ellie's sister had tested positive for parvo earlier yesterday morning. The rescue is actually paying for Ellie's hospitalization. As far as I know, only Ellie and her sister have been infected.
> 
> Update on Ellie as of this morning:
> 
> ...


So sad. Two little babies with such a horrid illness. I will be thinking of Ellie. Please please keep us updated on her status. It's good that the rescue is aware and helping, it makes it so much easier on you the owner. I hope she pulls through. She has an awesome owner and a good full life ahead of her. 

Hugs to you during this terrible time. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

Thank you guys for the thoughts and prayers. It means a lot to us. Will definitely keep everyone posted. Like I said before, she is a strong baby so I have hope. 

I am unsure of how her sister is doing at this time. I am also keeping her in my thoughts and hope she pulls through so she will have a chance to find an awesome home and an awesome family. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi
I am a believer in Collidal Silver and use it for family
and our chi. * Google it *if need.. Sovereign silver. "collidal silver"
It WILL help your dog, but a vet prob. isn't going to give it.
There is nothing known that this stuff cannot kill off.
I hope your puppy pulls through this.
Will say a Prayer..


----------



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

The lady from the rescue went to visit the puppies today, including Ellie. She said Ellie is holding her head up on her own but that's about it. She is still very weak but at least she is alert. More hope for us!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Sounds like you may have caught it early. It is important for you to go see her as much as possible to keep her spirits up. I had a lab that had Parvo really bad and had to stay under vet care for a day or two. I noticed my visiting her got her excited and helped to speed up recovery as crazy as that sounds. If you can't make it to visit her, maybe someone will hold the phone up to the cage so you can talk to her. It helps.


----------



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

I will try the phone thing. I work 13 hour shifts until Saturday so I won't be able to be there until then. It's hard. I really miss her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Sure hope Ellie is doing better. Sending good thoughts to you for recovery.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Keeping you and Ellie in my thoughts!

I hope that she recovers soon!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry  I know how you feel, it might sound weird but Runy came into my life when i needed him the most and i believe he also needed me. i've had Runy for only 7 months and i feel like i couldn't live without him.*

You're both in my thoughts and prayers and i really hope she gets better soon!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Ellie is still in our prayers. Becoming more alert is a good sign  Please continue to keep us posted!


----------



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

As of this morning, Ellie still has not eaten but they said she hasn't declined much either. Definitely not progressing any. She is just stable. I was hoping for better news but its better than what it could be. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

:-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Come on Ellie, just a mouthful! Do it for us!!! Prayers for you and your human family too.


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

I work at a dog kennel and a new dog came in two weeks ago and after a week of being at the kennel started showing symptoms for parvo. It was caught fast and the dog acted te same way. Stable not eating but not getting worse. Our dog came home after a week of hospitalization and is 90% better. Please don't give up hope we are all praying for up and sending happy thoughts. It may not seem like it but they can overcome this. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  I'll be praying for your sweet Ellie, and for you. Hopefully she will recover fully, and be back home soon.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Just saw this, praying she will keep fighting and get well, poor precious little one.


----------



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

Great news this morning! Ellie is starting to make progress. I am so happy right now. The vet says she is more active today, and actually nibbled on some food for them last night. Keep those prayers going! Yay!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

AmberGilman said:


> Great news this morning! Ellie is starting to make progress. I am so happy right now. The vet says she is more active today, and actually nibbled on some food for them last night. Keep those prayers going! Yay!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


YAY!!!! That is fantastic news! Come on, Ellie!


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

AmberGilman said:


> Great news this morning! Ellie is starting to make progress. I am so happy right now. The vet says she is more active today, and actually nibbled on some food for them last night. Keep those prayers going! Yay!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Those are amazing news!!! So happy for you and your baby Ellie  yay!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

sending prayers and hugs,


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AmberGilman said:


> Great news this morning! Ellie is starting to make progress. I am so happy right now. The vet says she is more active today, and actually nibbled on some food for them last night. Keep those prayers going! Yay!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's great news! Keep it up, Ellie! 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

That is wonderful! Keeping Ellie in my thoughts so she continues to improve.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

That's great news  She must be a strong little one


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

Great need keep it up ellie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Great news! I'm sending lots of love and good thoughts- hopefully it will only be good news from here on.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Wonderful news! Come on Ellie, you can do it!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Vets can do great things now treating parvo. They have come a long way. Sending both of you good thoughts!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I just saw this, and I am praying for sweet little Ellie to keep improving!!! I want to see a pic of her on the ride home happy and HEALTHY!!!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

AmberGilman said:


> Great news this morning! Ellie is starting to make progress. I am so happy right now. The vet says she is more active today, and actually nibbled on some food for them last night. Keep those prayers going! Yay!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What wonderful news! Yay!! We will keep praying for you, little Ellie, and you keep on improving.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How's Ellie today? Hopefully still improving.


----------



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

Yes I just got off the phone with them. She is still being more active and nibbled on some more food. Slow improvements but its something!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Praying that she keeps getting better!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

Thank you for the update! I came back today to see how Ellie was doing!


----------



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't think you guys realize how much it means to us to have so much support. Thank you so much!! Unfortunately, I won't be able to check on Ellie any more until Tuesday because they are now closed until then due to Memorial Day. If something happens, they said they will call me. So no news from here until Tuesday is good news. I'm counting down the minutes for my next update. Hoping she can come home soon.....we are missing her terribly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Hello, my prayers are going for your Ellie. My heart broke as I read this because just 3 weeks ago I baby sat my best friends puppy. She had a beautiful fawn chihuahua I had her from Tuesday to Friday and she was doing great playing and Friday she began throwing up white bubbles. I thought it was normal because she ate grass but that night at about 3 in the morning she called me dying the dog had parvo and was in the vet emergency. Because she didn't have the funds she surrendered the dog. That Saturday I took my babies in the tested negative but the vet said even though they had the vaccines they are too young and they are susceptible. I have 2 chihuahuas and one yorkie. Well Saturday night the yorkie was down and vomiting so I had to rush him in Sunday and he had parvo. Them my other chihuahua Nina tested positive. I was $1300 down and counting. I had to leave on IVs for a week, the chihuahuas when treated usually make it. Terriers are less likely but if she's being treated she should make it. Chihuahuas are sturdy dogs. I just wanted to share because I understand what it feels like, we visited our babies every day and they allowed us to bring in new toys. She will be hungry when she gets home so you should buy her science diet specialized for gastrointestinal health. It's a horrible and expensive experience and I don't wish this upon anyone. Im super picky about where my dogs go and Im on top of their vaccines. With parvo you can't be careful enough. Praying for Ellie. Wish you the best.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

AmberGilman said:


> I don't think you guys realize how much it means to us to have so much support. Thank you so much!! Unfortunately, I won't be able to check on Ellie any more until Tuesday because they are now closed until then due to Memorial Day. If something happens, they said they will call me. So no news from here until Tuesday is good news. I'm counting down the minutes for my next update. Hoping she can come home soon.....we are missing her terribly.
> 
> I am so sorry, I am just seeing this thread now..I am so glad to hear wee Ellie is improving..will keep her in my prayers..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Hello, my prayers are going for your Ellie. My heart broke as I read this because just 3 weeks ago I baby sat my best friends puppy. She had a beautiful fawn chihuahua I had her from Tuesday to Friday and she was doing great playing and Friday she began throwing up white bubbles. I thought it was normal because she ate grass but that night at about 3 in the morning she called me dying the dog had parvo and was in the vet emergency. Because she didn't have the funds she surrendered the dog. That Saturday I took my babies in the tested negative but the vet said even though they had the vaccines they are too young and they are susceptible. I have 2 chihuahuas and one yorkie. Well Saturday night the yorkie was down and vomiting so I had to rush him in Sunday and he had parvo. Them my other chihuahua Nina tested positive. I was $1300 down and counting. I had to leave on IVs for a week, the chihuahuas when treated usually make it. Terriers are less likely but if she's being treated she should make it. Chihuahuas are sturdy dogs. I just wanted to share because I understand what it feels like, we visited our babies every day and they allowed us to bring in new toys. She will be hungry when she gets home so you should buy her science diet specialized for gastrointestinal health. It's a horrible and expensive experience and I don't wish this upon anyone. Im super picky about where my dogs go and Im on top of their vaccines. With parvo you can't be careful enough. Praying for Ellie. Wish you the best.


I am sorry about your fur family all coming down with parvo..it is so contagious...praying they all respond to the treatment .


----------



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> Hello, my prayers are going for your Ellie. My heart broke as I read this because just 3 weeks ago I baby sat my best friends puppy. She had a beautiful fawn chihuahua I had her from Tuesday to Friday and she was doing great playing and Friday she began throwing up white bubbles. I thought it was normal because she ate grass but that night at about 3 in the morning she called me dying the dog had parvo and was in the vet emergency. Because she didn't have the funds she surrendered the dog. That Saturday I took my babies in the tested negative but the vet said even though they had the vaccines they are too young and they are susceptible. I have 2 chihuahuas and one yorkie. Well Saturday night the yorkie was down and vomiting so I had to rush him in Sunday and he had parvo. Them my other chihuahua Nina tested positive. I was $1300 down and counting. I had to leave on IVs for a week, the chihuahuas when treated usually make it. Terriers are less likely but if she's being treated she should make it. Chihuahuas are sturdy dogs. I just wanted to share because I understand what it feels like, we visited our babies every day and they allowed us to bring in new toys. She will be hungry when she gets home so you should buy her science diet specialized for gastrointestinal health. It's a horrible and expensive experience and I don't wish this upon anyone. Im super picky about where my dogs go and Im on top of their vaccines. With parvo you can't be careful enough. Praying for Ellie. Wish you the best.


I am so sorry to hear about all of your babies! I was fortunate that the rescue I got her from offered to pay for Ellie's medical expenses due to this since she was sick when I got her. I would have paid if they hadn't but it would have been terribly hard to do so. I was also worried about my other chihuahua but she is old and is up to date on her shots. She has tested negative and shows no signs so she should be in the clear. The vet Ellie is at doesn't want us visiting either because of the isolation precautions they have. It's very hard not seeing her but they keep in contact like i do with them. I pray that your fur babies get well soon! Much love from us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

AmberGilman said:


> I am so sorry to hear about all of your babies! I was fortunate that the rescue I got her from offered to pay for Ellie's medical expenses due to this since she was sick when I got her. I would have paid if they hadn't but it would have been terribly hard to do so. I was also worried about my other chihuahua but she is old and is up to date on her shots. She has tested negative and shows no signs so she should be in the clear. The vet Ellie is at doesn't want us visiting either because of the isolation precautions they have. It's very hard not seeing her but they keep in contact like i do with them. I pray that your fur babies get well soon! Much love from us.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes your older one should be fine. My older one is 4 and she was fine. It's just so sad and the rescue just trying to do good probably hs lots of puppies infected. Thankfully they covered the bill Im a student and it was a hard hit we were shocked. My dogs are my kids lol I know she will be fine, the vet assured me that chihuahuas usually make it if its caught on time. The parvo stays in the poo for over 6 months so you have to make sure no other dogs come into contact with it.


----------



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

The news I've been waiting for has finally arrived. Ellie will most likely be able to come home in a couple of days! They said she is bouncing off the walls with energy and eating. Her stool is still a little soft so that's the only thing we are waiting for to change. We are so excited!!!

Unfortunately, Ellie's sister did not make it through the weekend. I feel awful for her but know she is not suffering anymore. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I am so happy that Ellie is bouncing off the walls with energy! So sorry to hear her sister didn't make it. Praying that Ellie gets to 100% soon!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

So glad Ellie is getting better you must be so relieved, sad for her sister though. X


----------



## Tabcat73 (May 8, 2013)

So glad to read this update  bet you're feeling relieved and bet little ellie is too. Sorry to hear her sister didn't make it 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

So glad to hear that Ellie is going to be OK!!  That is so sad about her sister though.


----------



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

Amazing news. Ellie will be coming home tomorrow first thing in the morning!! Thank you for all the prayers. They worked. You guys are amazing. I will post pictures of her when we get home so you all can see how she is doing. 

Thank you all so much!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

AmberGilman said:


> Amazing news. Ellie will be coming home tomorrow first thing in the morning!! Thank you for all the prayers. They worked. You guys are amazing. I will post pictures of her when we get home so you all can see how she is doing.
> 
> Thank you all so much!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Amazing news! Congrats!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

Only a few more hours before I make the drive to pick up my brave little Ellie!! Pics to come 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

AmberGilman said:


> Amazing news. Ellie will be coming home tomorrow first thing in the morning!! Thank you for all the prayers. They worked. You guys are amazing. I will post pictures of her when we get home so you all can see how she is doing.


That is such great news!!! I hadn't checked this thread for a while so I'm glad to see that she made it through, really happy for you.


----------



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

Ellie is home and more energetic than ever. I couldn't even get a good picture of her because she is everywhere!
View attachment 24609


Her tail was wagging so fast it didn't register in the photo, haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

So happy to see her all well and back to normal! She is really lucky!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am so glad she is home and feeling so much better!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo Great News!


----------



## Chica n Ella (Jul 23, 2012)

SUCH great news! Welcome home, Ellie!


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Yay! So glad to hear that she pulled through!


----------



## AmberGilman (Mar 1, 2013)

View attachment 24642

Passed out after a long day of play. So happy she is home. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvmybabe (Jun 2, 2013)

That's great news. Glad you have your baby back home


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so happy she survived. Now you and she can get on with growing up!


----------



## Spirit (May 25, 2013)

Praying for your Ellie and you too.


----------

